# Reel repair



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey Guys
Does anyone know where I can go to get my Penn reels repaired and tuned up in the Washington Metropolitan Area? I have been going to Holiday Sports for service for years but they no longer exist. I have not recieved service in while. Please help!!!

Tight Lines...


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

The guy down at the tackle box, used to fix all of my Penn reels. Call down there, in Lexington Park and see if he is still in business.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

steve grossman said:


> The guy down at the tackle box, used to fix all of my Penn reels. Call down there, in Lexington Park and see if he is still in business.


Thanks for the info Steve Grossman...:fishing:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Rod & Reel Repair shop in Arlington, Va*

*3612 N. Lee Hwy Arlington Va 22207

Guys name is Phil Evans, he's good!

Call first, he's only in two or three days a week. 

703-528-3022*


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

give cheverly sports fair a call i'm not sure the repair reels. can't hurt to give them a shout.


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

Isn't Bass pro shop fix reels? or at somepoint i heard that they send the reel to some place to fix it. I might be wrong.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Thanks...*

Thanks Guys for all your help... I will check out these places.opcorn:


----------



## wshep (Dec 2, 2002)

If its a Penn, I know you can send it to them in Philadelphia to get fixed or even drop it off in person. Been a long time since i had heard much about there services, but last I heard it was very fast but that was in 99. Sometimes I trust the maker more than a repair place since they may have to send out for the part and also a fee for fixing it to make a profit. I know things have changed since than. I had a reel break and I just sent out and paid for the part took about a week to get the part. Fixed it myself...just a stripped gear...easy to fix with the part list and diagram that the reel comes with. Also they have them online... You might be able to do it yourself and save some money to go fishing an extra time....gas tooooo much now for all my trips. Good luck


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

wshep said:


> If its a Penn, I know you can send it to them in Philadelphia to get fixed or even drop it off in person. Been a long time since i had heard much about there services, but last I heard it was very fast but that was in 99. Sometimes I trust the maker more than a repair place since they may have to send out for the part and also a fee for fixing it to make a profit. I know things have changed since than. I had a reel break and I just sent out and paid for the part took about a week to get the part. Fixed it myself...just a stripped gear...easy to fix with the part list and diagram that the reel comes with. Also they have them online... You might be able to do it yourself and save some money to go fishing an extra time....gas tooooo much now for all my trips. Good luck



Thanks ..information well taken...opcorn:


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

try alltackle


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i would ship it back to penn. they have the parts there and may do it for free to keep you happy.

http://www.pennreels.com/03_service/repair/repair.htm


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

stupidjet said:


> i would ship it back to penn. they have the parts there and may do it for free to keep you happy.
> 
> http://www.pennreels.com/03_service/repair/repair.htm


Thanks Stupidjet and everyone else that submitted great information ...you guys has been a great help!!!...opcorn:


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

the guy in arlington will fix it right in front of you.
can't go wrong with him.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*Second that for Phil's Rod & Reel Repair in Arlington*

It’s like two miles up Lee Hwy from the Rosslyn metro and i just park across the street in the Safeway parking lot… Phil’s a true character..a very spry and agile-witted angler of ripened years who will have you rolling in fits of laughter as he spins some of his fabled fishy yarns.

I had a brand, spanking showroom new spinner that got dragged through the sand and seized up on its maiden outing..wrote if off for dead thinking i might be able to cannibalize some spare parts off it…until Phil got hold of it…that was some time ago and it’s still smooth as new…also bought a penn down in the obx that was missing a part so the drag wouldn’t cinch down…i didn’t find this out until i returned home and brought it to Phil…he twisted the spool off and confirmed that i was simply missing a single washer…he consulted some reel schematics, popped in a new one, and i was outta there in ten minutes…give him a call and tell him your situation.


----------



## darryl0212 (May 27, 2008)

You might try Freds. It's on 301 in Waldorf


----------

